#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Instalação Mk Auth.

## snowhen

Ola gostaria de estar utilizando o Mk Auth, procuro alguém para fazer este serviço. 
junto com a instalaçao do mk auth preciso que faça a integração com o meu serviço de boleto também, eu uso o Boleto Facil. 

deixar contato ou entrar em contato. 

oi - 98540-0441
tim/wats - 99778-7852

----------


## muttley

Gerencianet, e f2b, é oque temos pra hoje! Até o momento...rsrsrsrs

----------

